# Can I borrow a pen?



## japanilainen

Hei!

What is the expression for "Can I borrow a pen?" and what are the differences among them?

"Saisinko lainata kynää"? or "Saanko lainata kynää"? or "Voinko lainata kynää"?

Would it be more appropriate if I substitute "kynää" for "kynääsi" if it belongs to the person I am asking?

Thank you so much


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

There isn't much difference between your correct suggestions. The conditional (-isi-) is a little more polite, at least in theory, but very much depends on the tone of voice. _Kynääsi_ is fine if the pen/pencil belongs to the person.

GOM


----------



## JukkaT

"(Anteeksi), voisinko/voinko/saisinko/saanko lainata kynää?"
"Anteeksi" if you are not already talking to a person you are asking to.
"voisinko" and "saisinko" are little bit more polite than "voinko" and "saanko".

"Anteeksi, olisiko Teillä/sinulla lainata kynää?" if you don't know if the person has a pen or not.


----------



## japanilainen

Kiitos teille molemmille


----------

